# Reusing Oak



## rtwdonald (Jan 27, 2014)

I have some Hungarian oak cubes that I have used for a batch of wine already. Is it possible to reuse them for another batch?


----------



## seth8530 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep, but it might not give as strong of a taste.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 5, 2014)

I would strongly recommend that you do not re-use oak. How would you feel if your doctor stuck a re-used tongue depressor into your mouth?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 5, 2014)

Take your old oak sticks and let them in vodka - it mellows it and brings out a nice taste and I will also add it to the wine


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 5, 2014)

A Winemaker at a local winery once told me that within 10 days, nearly 90% of the effectiveness of the oak has occurred since the qualities that it imparts (particularly toasted oaks) lies near the surface of the wood. You certainly would not expect to get anywhere near the same results from an already used piece.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2014)

Flo that is correct

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## tonyt (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't reuse cubes since they give it up in just a couple weeks but I will reuse spirals if I pull them after only a couple weeks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

Do cubes not keep up for 4-8 weeks? Should I switch out at a certain time if I want extra time on oak?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2014)

Dust and chips give up 90% in a few days. I'm not sure about cubes. Don't throw them away, use them in your smoker or grill.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 8, 2014)

Instructions on spirals say 6 weeks so I would think cubes only 2 or 3 weeks and the're done. No harm to leave them in longer just won't get more oak.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Dan... I was sure that cubes which are at least half an inch to 1 inch in diameter could be used in that range. But would love to be corrected if that's needed.


----------

